# We might as well live at the vet clinic!



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi All,

Up to the vet we go this week, both vets have email copies of these photo's as well. 

Anyone seen anything like this before? We're worried sick 

On Good Friday when we went to the vet post-neuter complications the vet popped off a bump (the one that is "biggest" with the indent in it, top left of the cluster) and it bled like crazy and he didn't think much of it at the time. We kept an eye on it the week following and it seemed to heal nicely, we looked at it today after not thinking of it for a while and saw this mess.

We're concerned and thinking the worst, but if anyone can share some thoughts it would be appreciated.





































 Oh Fin.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks like Canine Papillomas to me..

Canine Viral Papillomas

Canine Papilloma Virus


They should go away on their own, but they are contagious to other dogs so I'd push any playdates or anything off until they are gone.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I had the same thought but couldn't think of the name... 

If your vet didn't recognize the bumps and even scraped one off (?!), I'd probably check around for a different vet.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Well the first bump was not bigger then the head of a pin and looked like nothing so I am ok with no reaction at that time as our post-neuter issues at the time were much, much worse and our priority to get him better there was more important at that time. Our vets are the most amazing two men I have ever dealt with -no seeking out new vets, but thanks for the suggestion.

They are going to take some sample this week and send to pathologist. I just got an email back from one and he thinks it's bad pap virus, worst case some oral cancer (but he said he doubts it's that).


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Doesn't look like papilloma to me... are these blisters under the skin? Papilloma is a growth on top of the skin. No idea what this could be but I hope it's nothing serious!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Do you have a good relationship with your dentist? If so, I would ask for an unofficial opinion. Or call a local dental school...


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Sorry, Justine, I haven't seen this before. Hope someone has some answers for you.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Sorry poor Fin has this irritation now. I looked up canine oral cancer and it didnt look like what fin has in his mouth. By your description it sounds like this
Canine Oral Papillomavirus (COPV) - VetInfo

Than again, looking close at the pictures it looks like there are lighter areas not yet erupted under the gum, they look like faint white lines..........


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I wonder if it's some sort of allergic reaction to something he ate? I'm thinking of the blister thing and how people get rashes that turn into blisters after a little while, like poison ivy.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Poor Fin. No idea but I really doubt it's cancer. Looks viral to me.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

jackie_hubert said:


> Poor Fin. No idea but I really doubt it's cancer. Looks viral to me.


*echoes* 

I meant to say yesterday (was in the middle of Mother's Day festing for my mom), but I read something about infections or viruses popping up when the dog has been under stress or the immune system is impacted in some way. You said your dog had been neutered recently and had some problems? 



> I looked for a definition of canker sores and found the following "Canker sores, also known as aphthous ulcers, generally occur inside the mouth, are bacterial in nature, and are not contagious. Stress, genetics, trauma, medications, hormones, food allergies or an unrelated medical problem can trigger canker sores. Cold sores, also known as fever blisters, are most often found around the mouth but sometimes occur on the gums or roof of the mouth, are caused by the herpes simplex virus (HSV-1) and are highly contagious."


If it's bacterial, I'm going to assume there is something the vet could give to help them heal faster. Where I would probably seek a second opinion is I do not like going to the vet for a concern like this and not getting some kind of answer or advice from the vet. Especially if you have cancer concerns. 

About cancer - I would guess it isn't that, especially since I had older goldens who had all kinds of benign growths on their gums. They were not clear bubble like growths like what I'm seeing with your dog's pics. I hope I'm right, but only a vet can tell you for sure.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm no vet, but it looks like something viral to me.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Any news on Finlay? Did IowaGold or Sally's Mom send any replies?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I chatted very briefly with Justine on BBM today and Fin was schedule to be going in for surgery to have the things in his mouth removed. Hope she doesn't mind me posting that.

I hope that everything went well and that he is all better soon!! That boy is too cute to be having silly things like this!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Surgery! Wow! Good thoughts for all of them.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

esSJay said:


> I chatted very briefly with Justine on BBM today and Fin was schedule to be going in for surgery to have the things in his mouth removed. Hope she doesn't mind me posting that.
> 
> I hope that everything went well and that he is all better soon!! That boy is too cute to be having silly things like this!



Ohhh dear  Poor Fin..... We all send good thoughts to Fin and his family for a very quick recovery and very good news from the results!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi, I'm here, sorry!

I worked today, followed by just over 6+ hours of driving, I need to get to bed, but popped on here first before bed!

I am still away for work, but my Fiance is holding down the fort with Fin and will take him up for 8am to the vet tomorrow to be dropped off for surgery. He'll get him around 3:30-4pm ish and I should be home around 6.....!

Trev and I talked tonight and whatever it is, we have a long list of questions to ask even if it is *just* canine papilloma.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Megora:

I meant to say yesterday (was in the middle of Mother's Day festing for my mom), but I read something about infections or viruses popping up when the dog has been under stress or the immune system is impacted in some way. You said your dog had been neutered recently and had some problems? 

*Yes, he was neutered April 19th and by that Friday we went to the vet (on a holiday, of course!) and it seems like the sutchers (sp? I need to learn how to spell that!) and Fin didn't agree. Whatever the odds are something goes wrong on a simple neuter surgery it would be Fin where something would go wrong!*


Quote:
I looked for a definition of canker sores and found the following "Canker sores, also known as aphthous ulcers, generally occur inside the mouth, are bacterial in nature, and are not contagious. Stress, genetics, trauma, medications, hormones, food allergies or an unrelated medical problem can trigger canker sores. Cold sores, also known as fever blisters, are most often found around the mouth but sometimes occur on the gums or roof of the mouth, are caused by the herpes simplex virus (HSV-1) and are highly contagious." 

*Funny you make this post about the cankers and cold sores.....I get hand, foot and mouth disease (or so the doctor's say) all.the.time, like just finished my 4th bout of it and on top of canker sores all the time, have always gotten stress cold sores since I was a youngin'. I don't get them on my lip though, I get them on my chin and cheek, gross/TMI, lol. Already bets I'll have one for my wedding day! I was the kid who got chicken pox twice too......weird!*

If it's bacterial, I'm going to assume there is something the vet could give to help them heal faster. Where I would probably seek a second opinion is I do not like going to the vet for a concern like this and not getting some kind of answer or advice from the vet. Especially if you have cancer concerns. 

*Sorry, when I made the original post about it, I didn't mean to make it sound like my vet was careless. That day getting Fin healthy regarding the neuter stuff was our #1 priority and again, it was such a little spot, popped right off. Papilloma was mentioned, but again, common in young dogs and no fix anyways, so what was he going to do? Already was going on antibiotics for the post-neuter issues, so ???? I don't have cancer concerns (well I do now.....) but I feel like vets reading my emails on weekends and I posted this after I had already gotten the "get him up here" word from the vet and just wanted to see if anyone on here has seen anything like this? *

About cancer - I would guess it isn't that, especially since I had older goldens who had all kinds of benign growths on their gums. They were not clear bubble like growths like what I'm seeing with your dog's pics. I hope I'm right, but only a vet can tell you for sure. 

*Yes, and when he goes up for surgery and the bits go under the microscope we'll know! Best worst case scenario is the papilloma virus!*


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

esSJay said:


> I chatted very briefly with Justine on BBM today and Fin was schedule to be going in for surgery to have the things in his mouth removed. Hope she doesn't mind me posting that.
> 
> I hope that everything went well and that he is all better soon!! That boy is too cute to be having silly things like this!



Not a worry -thanks for posting that


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

If those are indeed papillomas (and they look like a case my grandpuppy had), they go away on their own and there is no need for surgery. In fact, some vets say that surgical removal simply causes more to generate. My Finn, age 8, had a huge one on his lower lip a couple of months ago. After six weeks, I wanted my vet to remove it. He said to give it more time, and one week later, it was gone. Why doesn't your vet just take a sample of one and have it analyzed for the virus?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

HPV was running rampant last year in my area, and I believe Finn's Fan is right about surgery making them angry and multiplying. I hope all is well with Fin!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I missed this until now. I hope he is doing OK after his surgery. Poor little guy, he's been thru enough lately. They look like blisters or warts to me and the first thought that came to mind was that bursting the first one caused it to spread. I sure hope that's not the case.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Justine, is the surgery just to remove some and see what it is? Sure hope all turns out fine. Sherie and Jaro send good thoughts.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> I missed this until now. I hope he is doing OK after his surgery. Poor little guy, he's been thru enough lately. They look like blisters or warts to me and the first thought that came to mind was that bursting the first one caused it to spread. I sure hope that's not the case.


My thought exactly, Paula. (thank God!) I hope they're just removing a bit to analyze.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I hope Fin is doing OK - that poor little fellow. I hope surgery can be avoided for him  

He's in my thoughts!

Kim


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Missed the beginning of the thread... I never saw papillomas until doggie daycare became popular. In fact, the last dog I saw with it was still going to flyball!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Fin doesn't do daycare, but we have a dog walker Monday's and Friday's and I am cancelling her for atleast a while and she typically only comes with 1-2 dogs and in future I will ask her to do Fin on his own if we have her back.

Certainly not laying any blame there, just wanting to keep him healthy moving forward.

So I have some news! I just stopped to fuel up my car and got on here on my Blackberry for an update!

They knocked him out and both vets saw him and made the call (then??) that it seemed to have regressed even from the weekend and are going to wait a week and see what happens assuming it is indeed canine papilloma.

So thanks so much everyone for all the positive (pawsitive? Ha!) thoughts for Fin. He is a groggy boy, but now home and I am still 302km away from home, but on my way!

We'll see what some time does, and hope it goes away fairly quickly.

It's funny how the dog park, dog walker, etc are good ways to socialize ours dogs, but then bring an increased exposure risk to stuff like this. Definitely with Fin's vet visit frequency I think we need to reconsider where we spend funtime with him, is the dogwalker necessary, etc to try to keep him healthy moving forward.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I think it is like sending you kids to school. As long as they are home alone they don't get sick, but once you send them to school they bring home colds, flu, etc all the time. But the good part is that if you get these things while young and healthy you are less likely to have bad effects from them as you age.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Fin doesn't do daycare, but we have a dog walker Monday's and Friday's and I am cancelling her for atleast a while and she typically only comes with 1-2 dogs and in future I will ask her to do Fin on his own if we have her back.
> 
> Certainly not laying any blame there, just wanting to keep him healthy moving forward.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Justine! Was thinking about Fin quite a few times today!!! Drive safe.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Just wondering if there's an update


----------

